# 2005 Mercury Optimax 150 oil leak...



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

So my Mercury optimax is leaking oil around the reservoir cap. I don't have any alarms going off and everything is fine except for the fact that it looks like a BP disaster coming from my outboard! I have never messed with the on-board oil cap, but it seems like it may be stripped out. The o ring is good to go and I don't see any cracks in the cap? 
Also, it only leaks when i run it over 5k rpm's, if i take it easy on it no leak????Any suggestions for a decent/honest Mercury mechanic or dealer to have it checked out? Thanks


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

this is common, the cap is stripped and the oil tank needs to be repalced. this is a air pressurized oil tank, we can do that for you.. 251-987-2628


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Ok thanks. 
Didn't I just read that you sold the shop though? 
Are you in OB? I'm in Milton so that's a little too far if so. Thanks


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

*Livingston marine*

I can take care of it for you Give me a call I am in Milton and will come to you.

Thank Shane
850-375-0435


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Shane
Pm sent. Thanks


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Shane/ Chris good to meet you guys thanks for getting me fixed up.


----------

